# Mixing platys and least kilis?



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Well in my 20 gallon pleco breeding tank I have a trio of platys that will hopefully turn into a colony, well least kilis are adorable and I thought they would be an unique addition to a heavily planted(Well soon to be) tank with large amounts if driftwood.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I did some research and I hear the least killis are very small. If so I am not sure that I would put them with killis. But I'm not sure how small so depending on how small you could or not, I'm not sure. Sorry if it isn't very helpful.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

big b said:


> I did some research and I hear the least killis are very small. If so I am not sure that I would put them with killis. But I'm not sure how small so depending on how small you could or not, I'm not sure. Sorry if it isn't very helpful.


There's no killis besides them...i meant it would be them, shrimp, plecos and platys


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh I'm sorry I should have meant to put it more clear. "If so I am not sure that I would put them with killis" I meant I am not sure I would put platys with them.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Can/will platys and killies hybridze? just curious. anyway, i wouldnt, as i think they have different temp requirements, but i also have no experience w/ least killies.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

hi summer
The Least killi is not a true killifish. It is a livebearer known as Heterrandria formosa the adults can be kept with your shrims plecos and platys. new born H. formosa fry are very tiny so may get eat 
Platys Least killi or H. Formosa can not hybrbreze with each other.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes I know they are not true killies, I just was curious as they and platys are both live bearers if they shared enough genetic material to possibly hybridize.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Summer said:


> Yes I know they are not true killies, I just was curious as they and platys are both live bearers if they shared enough genetic material to possibly hybridize.


I doubt that would happen, I've heard that least killis young develop differently than other livebearers


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Least Killies can't cross with platys or Endlers. I have them in just about every tank. As stated above the fry are small and their breeding style is curious so worth a try. LKs are neat little fish to work with and can't harm anything. If you have even a bit of cover in the tank some fry will survive. Also fry are 70/30 ratio males to females.


----------

